# Independence Day is coming up



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Will you be celebrating?​
"July 4, of course, is Independence Day, a federal holiday celebrated to commemorate the adoption in 1776 of the Declaration of Independence, which split the 13 American colonies from England.


But John Adams, who had a lot to do with the American colonies’ break from Great Britain, didn’t think the day to commemorate was July 4. Adams, a leader of the American Revolution who became the first vice president and the second president of the United States, thought *July 2 *was the date that would be celebrated “as the great anniversary festival.”


The next day, on July 3, Adams wrote a letter to his wife Abigail with this prediction:

_ "The Second Day of July 1776, will be the most memorable Epocha, in the History of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated, by succeeding generations, as the great anniversary Festival. It ought to be commemorated, as the Day of Deliverance by solemn Acts of Devotion to God Almighty. 

*It ought to be solemnized with Pomp and Parade, with Shews, Games, Sports, Guns, Bells, Bonfires and Illuminations from one End of this Continent to the other from this Time forward forever more"*_

We heard some great fireworks last night!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2019)

It's funny how you forget the reason for some holidays, July 4th being one of them. It is a reason to celebrate and to be thankful to our descendants and forefathers for fighting for their freedom, so that we could also be free today. 

Of course, freedom doesn't come without paying a price. Over the years, we (the U.S) have had to defend our freedom on more than one occasion as well as aide other countries, so that they may also be free. 

I'm proud to be an American and I'm sure that many other people here on this forum from other countries are proud of their country. Even though being prideful is one of the seven deadly sins, I am willing to risk this one. Love of country and being proud of your country goes hand in hand. I respect the office of the President of the United States, no matter who is sitting in it. 

I took an oath when I joined the Marines and I stand by those words today. 

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

911 said:


> It's funny how you forget the reason for some holidays, July 4th being one of them. It is a reason to celebrate and to be thankful to our descendants and forefathers for fighting for their freedom, so that we could also be free today.
> 
> Of course, freedom doesn't come without paying a price. Over the years, we (the U.S) have had to defend our freedom on more than one occasion as well as aide other countries, so that they may also be free.
> 
> ...


Semper fidelis


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2019)

I'll spend a quiet day at home.

I'll tune in A Capital Fourth on public television and watch a few minutes of the fireworks at the ballpark from my bathroom window.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

The "Minute Men"





Artist Don Troiani


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2019)

I like watching some of the fireworks shows on TV, rather than go out.  I love the holiday, and what we are celebrating.
I will be staying home most of the day, maybe do up a burger on the grill.  Getting together with some cousins later in the day to do dinner at one of the local restaurants we have on the Erie Canal. It has an outdoor patio which is great.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

I think it's great to celebrate it but don't know why there have to be fireworks.  Just read about how they kill birds by scaring them to death.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2019)

Sometime over the weekend we'll be grilling St. Louis ribs on the charcoal BBQ.  I've been hearing fireworks blowing off for the past week where I live, I just hope no fires result from them.  Hope everyone has a happy and safe Independence Day celebration!


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy fourth of July!


----------



## oldman (Jul 1, 2019)

My wife bought me a one-hour flying lesson last Christmas. When I called two weeks ago to set up the appointment, the instructor asked me how about the morning of the 4th? I said OK. The airport is about 20 miles away.  

He then asked me some questions and that's when he found out that I am a retired pilot. He asked me why the heck do I want to fly in a small single engine Cessna. I told him that quite honestly, I don't. Those things scare the crap out of me, but my wife bought the gift certificate, no refunds, so I'll take a chance that I'll survive for an hour in that little death trap. 

So, if you don't see me posting after Thursday, you will know why.


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy Independence Day! Yippee!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 1, 2019)

oldman said:


> My wife bought me a one-hour flying lesson last Christmas. When I called two weeks ago to set up the appointment, the instructor asked me how about the morning of the 4th? I said OK. The airport is about 20 miles away.
> 
> He then asked me some questions and that's when he found out that I am a retired pilot. He asked me why the heck do I want to fly in a small single engine Cessna. I told him that quite honestly, I don't. Those things scare the crap out of me, but my wife bought the gift certificate, no refunds, so I'll take a chance that I'll survive for an hour in that little death trap.
> 
> ...


Good luck oldman, do they provide parachutes? Maybe you will really enjoy it and get a plane for yourself.


----------



## oldman (Jul 1, 2019)

summer_sky said:


> Dang, nice gift, OldMan!  I'd love to learn to fly.  Never could afford the tuition



I will make you an offer that you can’t pass up. If you buy a Boeing 737, I will teach you how to fly it for free. That’s right, absolutely no charge. The 737 is a small plane compared to the plane that I flew for the majority of my career. Just don’t buy the 737-Max. I don’t think they have figured that one out yet.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jul 3, 2019)

That rendition is my fave, @Bonnie. Elvis' rendition comes in 2nd.

Enjoy the celebrations tomorrow!! ☄


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2019)

*I am going to hang around home during the day. Later, going out to eat with some of my cousins who are up from Florida. It will be fun.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2019)

I may go to a friends place for a cookout, etc. on the deck, but it's too hot, so I may not.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

Low key this year..No plans....

In the past it's been our get together time with the whole family, we'd spend tons of money on fireworks and food.

Now that everyone is so spread out we haven't done it in two years.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------

